

FAQ on CEO Resignation - wyclif
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/04/05/faq-on-ceo-resignation/

======
tiquorsj
This whole thing reeks of so much thought police BS it is scary. Read their
LGBT Support statement in the context of what happened to Eich. It is a scary
world in which your legal participation in the political system is treated
this way. Now the thought police work to cover their trail.

~~~
daleharvey
In what possible way is this 'thought police'?

This was in response to people asking for a clear statement as the press
coverage has widely reported the opposite of almost all of those facts.

------
akanet
This piece of writing feels a bit strange to me. Who is the person "saying"
this? The post appears to express some amount of disappointment at the
departure of Eich, and attempts to put in perspective how the employee base
felt about his prop 8 donation.

And yet, I'm not sure what this FAQ is supposed to convey. The writer clearly
has knowledge of interactions between Eich and senior execs at Mozilla. Did
one of them write this? Did this whole thing go through the PR department?

It appears to answer some obvious questions and leaves other, even more
obvious questions unanswered. If Mozilla was not forced out by employee
pressure, was it the media circus that did? The post appears to deal with all
of the questions except the ones that really matter: _Why, really, did Eich
quit? Who is on which side of the fence at Mozilla?_

~~~
bzbarsky
> Who is the person "saying" this?

This is an official statement from Mozilla-the-organization. So it's not one
single person saying it; it was contributed to by multiple people.

> And yet, I'm not sure what this FAQ is supposed to convey.

Facts. Something that's been missing from the media coverage, because they're
a lot less clear than sound bites.

> Did one of them write this?

I would be shocked if they were not involved. They were probably not the only
people involved.

> was it the media circus that did?

Yes, plus the various private harrassment and threats that triggered. I wish
the FAQ were clearer on the matter.

> Why, really, did Eich quit?

Put yourself in his position. What would you have done and why, and what do
you expect the results would have been?

> Who is on which side of the fence at Mozilla?

On which particular issue?

------
muyuu
Woha.

Q: Was Brendan asked to resign by the Board?

A: No. In fact, Board members and senior executives tried to get Brendan to
stay at Mozilla in another role or to stay actively involved with Mozilla as a
volunteer contributor. Brendan decided that it was better for himself and for
Mozilla to sever all ties, at least for now.

